# Kein Ton am PC wenn ein HDMI Kabel angeschlossen ist



## meXXer (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch.
Und zwar habe ich mir letzte Woche mal einen neuen Fernseher gegönnt. Diesen habe ich per HDMI (über einen Adapter) an meine ATI HD3870 angeschlossen. Läuft auch ganz gut. Sogar der Ton wird darüber übertragen. 
Bei dem Ton liegt allerdings auch das Problem. Wenn an dem PC das HDMI Kabel angeschlossen ist, wird kein Ton mehr über die Soundkarte (Creative X-FI music) ausgegeben, selbst wenn der Fernseher aus ist und das Kabel also nicht benutzt wird.
Es ist schon nervig jedesmal sich wieder unter den Tisch zu legen und das Kabel zu ziehen nur um wieder Ton an dem PC zu haben. Außerdem wäre es mir sowieso lieber den Sound über meine Anlage zu haben.

Bei den Grafikkarteneinstellungn (Catalyst Control Center) und bei den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Soundkarte hab ich leider nichts gefunden wo man das verändern könnte.

Hat jemand evtl schonmal das gleiche Problem gehabt oder weiß sonst irgendeine Lösung? Wäre euch echt dankbar!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2009)

hast du XP oder vista? du musst in jedem falle in der systemsteuerung bei "sound&audio" oder so bei audio, standardgerät oder so ähnlich dann wieder die soundblaster wählen. vermutlich wird druch einstecken des kabels automatisch der sound der graka aktiviert.


----------



## doceddy (11. Juni 2009)

Ist die Soundkarte nach dem Anschliessen des HDMI immernoch aktiviert? Die HD3870 kann ja ( soweit ich weiß ) auch den Sound wiedergeben und vielleicht wird dann diese als Audioquelle verwendet.

edit: Herb is überall


----------



## meXXer (11. Juni 2009)

Herbboy am 11.06.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du XP oder vista? du musst in jedem falle in der systemsteuerung bei "sound&audio" oder so bei audio, standardgerät oder so ähnlich dann wieder die soundblaster wählen. vermutlich wird druch einstecken des kabels automatisch der sound der graka aktiviert.



Systemsteuerung. Oh man natürlich, ich werde langsam glaub ich echt alt. Das ich an sowas nicht mehr denke   

Naja, jedenfalls gehts jetzt. Vielen Dank


----------

